# Give Me A Beak



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bet you thought that was a misspelling, didn't you?

Nope. B-E-A-K-S.

As many of you know, Magellan arrived at Wolfwood in September, on his own and quite by surprise. HE chose to stay around and, for his own safety, we have provided him with a loft, with food & water, safely in our garage away from cats, hawks, fisher cats, and fox. He's had free access in & out and usually takes a flight or 2 around the fields each day, but generally stays in the garage. Pigeons are community birds so we knew we had to find him at least 1 companion in order for him to be a HAPPY BIRD. So we've been searching...and this is where the saga of the beaks continues.

We rescued 2 (2?) pigeons from an ASPCA up North. Well...yes....*2* more. We were looking for 1 but the Shelter had 2, and we couldn't take just 1 and leave the other alone. Ends up that 1 is a 5y/o female ("Skye") and the other is a 3-4m/o male ("Callypso")......and Magellan ends up being a MALE. How do we know that? Well.....1st, as he matured, he got quite a bit of irredescence on his neck. Then, shortly before we acquired the new birds, Magellan started attacking the mirror I had hung in his loft .... and landed on the head of every delivery guy who came into the garage. He started wing-beating us when we'd reach for him, strutting around, bowing his head, and cooing up a storm. btw, it's a WONDERFUL sound!! We figured this was a pigeon mating ritual (and we were right!) but he also acquired the name "BIRDZILLA" in the process. Birdzilla has now taken ownership of Skye and attacks Callypso, so Birdzilla & Skye have been "pair up" (or maybe he's kidnapped her ???) in a large wire dog kennel, with Callypso safely separated and living as a bachelor in the hutch. Sooooo - we were back to having a solo male needing a companion. We found a NH breeder who has several hens and Kathy picked up 2 more (a mother & daughter) tonight on her way home. For anyone keeping track - that makes *5* beaks at Wolfwood!! Now - pigeons are monogomous...so,_ IF_ Calypso pairs up with one of the new hens, we still have an "extra" bird...but Kath did say that the breeder also had a really nice looking male .....
















I know you want pictures, so here ya' go!







*Callypso*







*As a reminder, this was Magellan (aka "Birdzilla") when he arrived*







*Magellan & Skye, the Happy Couple!*

*And how do we know they're a "Happy Couple"???? See for yourself...*







* TA DAH!!! Our first Grand Egg arrived today!*
















<Stay tuned for photos of the 2 new birds>


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

You're going to be Grandmas' Oh cool!

Lots of pictures!!

Steve


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

mother nature is a crafty lady, and she's got you and Kathi right where she wants you! By 2020 Wolfwood will be Pigeon Forge!!









Nice pictures by the way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Here are the 2 newest birds. Mother & daughter. These 2 are called "Rollers" - - they, reportedly, tumble or 'roll', as they fly. The other 3 are all Homing pigeons (yes, that's a breed...although all pigeons do have the homing instinct.)







* Mom...."Polaris"*







*Daughter..."Endeavor" or maybe "Atlantis"*









I know. This has nothing to do with camping or Outbacks .... but it's winter in NH, Puff is at the dealer's,it's months 'till we get to go camping again, and ...well....we're just getting a little 'birdy' up here. I'll stop now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pretty soon, you two are going to have to start building an Arc.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pretty soon, you two are going to have to start building an Arc.


Aw, come on Jim. You're smarter than that ..... Everyone knows the Arc counted 2 by 2. We've cranked it up a notch here at Wolfwood - we're counting by 3s...or is it 5s?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Have them all stay in Eric's Outback









So what are the hours and admission to NH's newest zoo









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

You never stop amazing me. Congrats on your new birds....all the more reason for the visit

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> You never stop amazing me. Congrats on your new birds....all the more reason for the visit
> 
> Thor


Yeah...you'll HAVE to come here now. In fact, we're wondering now if we'll ever get to "go away" again







 Lucky for us, the Outback can sit in the field and - - as long as we don't look in the direction of the house, itself, we can feel like we're at a park - - fishing and all....even the pigeons to feed!!!







!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha .... Wolfie you guys crack me up!









That is awesome! I really like the white ones ...nice.
So, when will the baby hatch? I don't believe I've ever seen a baby pigeon? 
I think O_C is right about that Arc ....









Looking forward to hearing all about the goings on at the Wolfwood Animal Sanctuary.









Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Have them all stay in Eric's Outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was wondering when I was going to get dragged into this!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie
> 
> You never stop amazing me. Congrats on your new birds....*all the more reason for the visit
> *
> Thor


*Yeah...you'll HAVE to come here now.* *In fact, we're wondering now if we'll ever get to "go away"* again







Lucky for us, the Outback can sit in the field and - - as long as we don't look in the direction of the house, itself, we can feel like we're at a park - - fishing and all....even the pigeons to feed!!!







!
[/quote]

Sure you will - with that big ark er..trailer, you can bring them to the DB Rally..BTW - Why can't you all catch up at the NE Rally!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Wolfie
> 
> You never stop amazing me. Congrats on your new birds....*all the more reason for the visit
> *
> Thor


*Yeah...you'll HAVE to come here now.* *In fact, we're wondering now if we'll ever get to "go away"* again







Lucky for us, the Outback can sit in the field and - - as long as we don't look in the direction of the house, itself, we can feel like we're at a park - - fishing and all....even the pigeons to feed!!!







![/quote]
Sure you will - with that big ark er..trailer, you can bring them to the DB Rally..BTW - Why can't you all catch up at the NE Rally!!








[/quote]
Wolfwood cats DO NOT go camping - neither will the birds!! Nope! Uh uh!! NOT in my lifetime!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on all of your new additions!

Holy moly...and I thought that only rabbits and rats could multiply that quickly


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie
> 
> You never stop amazing me. Congrats on your new birds....*all the more reason for the visit
> *
> Thor


*Yeah...you'll HAVE to come here now.* *In fact, we're wondering now if we'll ever get to "go away"* again







Lucky for us, the Outback can sit in the field and - - as long as we don't look in the direction of the house, itself, we can feel like we're at a park - - fishing and all....even the pigeons to feed!!!







![/quote]
Sure you will - with that big ark er..trailer, you can bring them to the DB Rally..BTW - Why can't you all catch up at the NE Rally!!







[/quote]
Wolfwood cats DO NOT go camping - neither will the birds!! Nope! Uh uh!! NOT in my lifetime!!

[/quote]

Ah c'mon Wolfie - the more the merrier!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!







He is fighting me all the way on this one. I am so envious of all your birdies.









-Hope


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.
[/quote]

I would love to have a couple of birds be it inside or outside. They are just so beautiful to watch and enjoy and I certainly wouldn't mind the work involved with caring for them. May have to sneak up and see them. 
-Hope (P.S. I will make sure that Ed sees this post!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.
[/quote]
I would love to have a couple of birds be it inside or outside. They are just so beautiful to watch and enjoy and I certainly wouldn't mind the work involved with caring for them. May have to sneak up and see them. 
-Hope (P.S. I will make sure that Ed sees this post!)[/quote]
HEY, ED!!! LET HOLLY HAVE A BIRD!!!!!! NO!! Make that 2 birds!! All birds are happier with companions......

<just as Holly would be happier if _she_ had a bird







>


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.
[/quote]
I would love to have a couple of birds be it inside or outside. They are just so beautiful to watch and enjoy and I certainly wouldn't mind the work involved with caring for them. May have to sneak up and see them. 
-Hope (P.S. I will make sure that Ed sees this post!)[/quote]
HEY, ED!!! LET HOLLY HAVE A BIRD!!!!!! NO!! Make that 2 birds!! All birds are happier with companions......

<just as Holly would be happier if _she_ had a bird







>
[/quote]

Thank you for your help!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hmmmmmm....let me do some cypherin'....

Y'all started with ONE bird. Then to "even things up" you added TWO birds....

The ya saw things were STILL uneven...

So ya added TWO more birds to fix it...

I guess I'm not smarter than a fifth grader...I thought ya had to add an ODD number to an ODD number to make it EVEN...

This new math is tooooooo confusin'.









Dan


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.
[/quote]

I would love to have a couple of birds be it inside or outside. They are just so beautiful to watch and enjoy and I certainly wouldn't mind the work involved with caring for them. May have to sneak up and see them. 
-Hope (P.S. I will make sure that Ed sees this post!)
[/quote]

We have *plenty of outside birds* all you have to do is stand out in the yard and look up








Course if your going to stay for any length of time you might want to put on some goggles
















Ed


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.
[/quote]

Like the birdey's, I've longed for a motorcycle








for quite some time and it doesn't appear to be in the future either.

So maybe it could be a joint visit and while DW is doing the ooh's and aah's over the Birds I can do the same over the cycle
















Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> Would one of you please ... ask (beg) Mr. Outbacknjack (Ed) to allow me to have a bird (or two)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that these birds are OUTSIDE birds ... a lot like chickens! Kathy and I have each had inside birds (finches, in fact) and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have a parrot ... but those are all really WILD birds that have been captured and turned into captive birds. And they live for 50 years!!! Honest, Holly - they belong in the wild! But pigeons!!!!! Now, that's a different story!!! These birds have been bred in captivity and handled as pets - - - there is still a fair amount of work involved. If Ed won't let you have a bird of your own, you'll just have to come here and see/handle/adopt thee guys. We'll accept surrogate parents ... no problem.
[/quote]
Like the birdey's, I've longed for a motorcycle







for quite some time and it doesn't appear to be in the future either.

So maybe it could be a joint visit and while DW is doing the ooh's and aah's over the Birds I can do the same over the cycle
















Ed[/quote]
Sure!!!









Just remember that one of these birds will fit in Holly's pocket! I think you may have a challenge with the bike ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Hmmmmmm....let me do some cypherin'....
> 
> Y'all started with ONE bird. Then to "even things up" you added TWO birds....
> 
> ...


Yanno - that does explain alot.

I mean, math and I have _never_ gotten along (although it sure worked out in my favor this time. Come to think of it, it usually did. *They* just usually told me I was "WRONG".) But .....KATHY is a head finance guru at UNH/Manchester....scarey, isn't it?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oh My....









It's Dr. "Wolf-little"!









MaeJae


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love birds have had a few Parrots( Cocktails, Cockatoo, and a Redheaded Mexican Amazon,) All were pen raised and none were wild caught. Now that I work as a Facilities Engineer, Pigeons are a huge problem. They make a huge mess and get into everything, They are like Rats and can get into any small hole. They get into our ducts, AC units, attics, vents. On one of our buildings roofs we filled 8 large garbage bag with their droppings. We have tried everything to control them, Traps, Owl decoys, sprinklers with motion sensors and guns that shoot up loud whistling rounds but they still multiply like rabbits. On one of our leased buildings they have a local exterminator who is feeding them seeds, and then will replace the seed with treated seed that is suppose to make them sick, this is suppose to make them move on and stay away. I will have wait and see how this works but they will still be a problem for someone.

I think that a inside bird would be a better option for most people, one you can interact with but and does not become the problem for someone else. If you are going to raise Pigeons be careful, they can multiply so fast that they can get out of control and some will move on to become problem birds. I have a friend who raised them and he has kept them under control by not letting every egg hatch, takes care of his birds, well fed, with clean living quarters. Just be careful.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I love birds have had a few Parrots( Cocktails, Cockatoo, and a Redheaded Mexican Amazon,) All were pen raised and none were wild caught. Now that I work as a Facilities Engineer, Pigeons are a huge problem. They make a huge mess and get into everything, They are like Rats and can get into any small hole. They get into our ducts, AC units, attics, vents. On one of our buildings roofs we filled 8 large garbage bag with their droppings. We have tried everything to control them, Traps, Owl decoys, sprinklers with motion sensors and guns that shoot up loud whistling rounds but they still multiply like rabbits. On one of our leased buildings they have a local exterminator who is feeding them seeds, and then will replace the seed with treated seed that is suppose to make them sick, this is suppose to make them move on and stay away. I will have wait and see how this works but they will still be a problem for someone.
> 
> I think that a inside bird would be a better option for most people, one you can interact with but and does not become the problem for someone else. If you are going to raise Pigeons be careful, they can multiply so fast that they can get out of control and some will move on to become problem birds. I have a friend who raised them and he has kept them under control by not letting every egg hatch, takes care of his birds, well fed, with clean living quarters. Just be careful.


Thanks, Bill. These are all loft-bred, hand-raised birds that the original owners used for Racing. These are not, never have been, and never will be, *wild* pigeons. In fact, they would likely die if left to their own devices. They are in 2 very large cages (eventually will be in the likes of a large chicken coop as we don't have a barn), they are quite readily handled (and interacted with...as well as interacting with us), and they will not be given free access to the wild unless we KNOW they have registered THIS PLACE as 'home'...as Magellan has done....and, for security, we have had a chance to band them with our phone number. As for breeding, a healthy hen will lay (with or without a male present) but population control is easily accomplished by removing the eggs before they hatch.

btw, parrots are also considered pests in their homelands but are captured, exported, and sold to us as "indoor pets". We do not believe that birds should be "pets"...but we DO believe that all creatures deserve to be rescued when in trouble. The 1st bird sealed his own rescue by finding us. The others were actively sought out and rescued from destruction. Wolfwood is thrilled to be able to offer this safe haven to them all!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I love birds have had a few Parrots( Cocktails, Cockatoo, and a Redheaded Mexican Amazon,) All were pen raised and none were wild caught. Now that I work as a Facilities Engineer, Pigeons are a huge problem. They make a huge mess and get into everything, They are like Rats and can get into any small hole. They get into our ducts, AC units, attics, vents. On one of our buildings roofs we filled 8 large garbage bag with their droppings. We have tried everything to control them, Traps, Owl decoys, sprinklers with motion sensors and guns that shoot up loud whistling rounds but they still multiply like rabbits. On one of our leased buildings they have a local exterminator who is feeding them seeds, and then will replace the seed with treated seed that is suppose to make them sick, this is suppose to make them move on and stay away. I will have wait and see how this works but they will still be a problem for someone.
> 
> I think that a inside bird would be a better option for most people, one you can interact with but and does not become the problem for someone else. If you are going to raise Pigeons be careful, they can multiply so fast that they can get out of control and some will move on to become problem birds. I have a friend who raised them and he has kept them under control by not letting every egg hatch, takes care of his birds, well fed, with clean living quarters. Just be careful.


Thanks, Bill. These are all loft-bred, hand-raised birds that the original owners used for Racing. These are not, never have been, and never will be, *wild* pigeons. In fact, they would likely die if left to their own devices. They are in 2 very large cages (eventually will be in the likes of a large chicken coop as we don't have a barn), they are quite readily handled (and interacted with...as well as interacting with us), and they will not be given free access to the wild unless we KNOW they have registered THIS PLACE as 'home'...as Magellan has done....and, for security, we have had a chance to band them with our phone number. As for breeding, a healthy hen will lay (with or without a male present) but population control is easily accomplished by removing the eggs before they hatch.

btw, parrots are also considered pests in their homelands but are captured, exported, and sold to us as "indoor pets". We do not believe that birds should be "pets"...but we DO believe that all creatures deserve to be rescued when in trouble. The 1st bird sealed his own rescue by finding us. The others were actively sought out and rescued from destruction. Wolfwood is thrilled to be able to offer this safe haven to them all!
[/quote]

Well I will admit I don't know much about Pigeons but I see a lot of them on our roofs and some are very beautiful with lots of Iridescent colors in their feathers. These are wild now but I'm sure that they were pen raised birds at one time. Our grounds guys are the ones who set traps and I usually free them when I see them in a trap while working on the roof. We have pretty much given up on the traps since we have so many roofs and it takes a lot of time to run around checking traps, we can't let a trapped bird stay in a trap for very long.

I did have a weird experience with Pigeons once, I was on call and got a call about 2 in the morning about a leaking pipe. It was in a older wing that was closed down for the night and it was very dark, well after I fixed the leak I was walking down a dark hallway when I heard what sounded like ghosts, this was and old surgery wing and it was a little creepy. It wasn't until I got out side that I realized it was Pigeons, their muffled coo's inside the building didn't sound a bit like pigeons, sure glad I didn't call security on that one.

As for parrots go, it is against the law in this country to sell wild caught birds all must be domestic raised, I know it still happens but if you go to a replicable aviary dealer you will get a home raised bird. But I'm not going to get in a debate about whether it is OK or not to have a bird as a pet, I respect your feelings whether I agree or not, at this time I don't have a bird just 2 dogs and that is enough.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They are pretty birds!









(Of course any bird becomes a pest after I wash my truck.







)

Now Wolfie, I think it is about time you fess up here. I'm sure the real reason for the building of the flock is that the attack kitties didn't scare off Eric, and you were inspired one day after rewatching Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> They are pretty birds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You figured me out


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Bet you thought that was a misspelling, didn't you?
> 
> Nope. B-E-A-K-S.
> 
> ...


Hope you and Kath don't "crack" under the pressure of being grandparents









(wayyy cool photos my friend, just way cool)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Northern Wind said:


> You're going to be Grandmas' Oh cool!
> 
> Lots of pictures!!
> 
> Steve


don't you mean coo







LLL?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Very Very Very Cooooooool indeed. Very trendy, stylin, very hip birds at Wolfwood. They have class, they have style









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope the babies aren't born with that malformation....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I hope the babies aren't born with that malformation....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pretty soon, you two are going to have to start building an Arc.


Trust Jim to take us off on the Arc (sic) tangent!

I love nerd humor even more than pigeons! Seriously Judy, Wolfwood must be getting kinda cramped by now. Of course, put the Bengals in the barn for a while and you'd end up with fewer residents and kitties with smiles. Sorry.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Pretty soon, you two are going to have to start building an Arc.


Trust Jim to take us off on the Arc (sic) tangent!

I love nerd humor even more than pigeons! Seriously Judy, Wolfwood must be getting kinda cramped by now. Of course, put the Bengals in the barn for a while and you'd end up with fewer residents and kitties with smiles. Sorry.















[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bengals don't go outside! Although ....







.... seeing Chui experience that cold white stuff _could_ be a lot of fun!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I hope the babies aren't born with that malformation....











[/quote]

Now that is funny. LMAO

Thor


----------

